# Off Topic: Natural hair...



## LipstickLez (Aug 5, 2007)

*After years of wearing my hair in a short crop (see pic at side) I recently decided to grow out my natural hair. Mostly because I really like change, and I wanted to try a few braids and weaving options and (hopefully) eventually  really COLD, Erykah Badu type afro.*

*I'm wondering:  Has anyone here grown out their natural, fluffy hair and if so, what styles did you find worked best during the transitional period - or as I call it, "The Webster Phase"?*

**I especially want to hear from folks with extra resistant hair lol**

*Right now I'm in comb twists colored deep red.*


----------



## NaturallyME (Aug 5, 2007)

YAY! I just became natural myself at the beginning of the summer, and im one of those resistant heads. if your hair is long enough to transition in braids i wouls suggest that so you dont have to deal with the 2 different textures.  you already have short hair so your transition process should be short and simple because your already used to having short hair. if your hair isn't long enough for braids then i would try wash and go's to try to grow out the cut
I dont know if i have many product recommendations because im trying to work that out for myself but theres a few natural women on the board who im sure could be of more help


----------



## LipstickLez (Aug 5, 2007)

*I should be more honest: My "transition" is more about transitioning from very short to length lol I haven't had a full on perm in a looooong time. But of course I've been going to barbers, so any perm I did have would be cut off every two weeks.*

*I miss barbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

 I did do some braids - actually, that was originally my goal - to get braids - and then to cut my hair again. But I had fun with my new hair options, and decided to grow my hair out in hopes of reaching my afro goals. I'm after a Leela James sorta deal so I got a loooooong way to go! My only concern with braids is that you end up with that George Jefferson hairline after a while!


----------



## Sundae (Aug 5, 2007)

check out nappturality.com that should help you with styles and maintenance. That site helped me look after my hair. I have been natural for over 5 years now.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 5, 2007)

Definately check out Nappturality.  There is an entire forum for transitioners.  I transitioned for about three months.  I'd planned to transition for about 6, but I could no longer take it, so I had to go ahead and Big Chop. 
The styles that worked best for me were just roller and rod sets that I had done at a salon. (You could try them on your own, it just didn't work for me) Unfortunately, I rarely had time to get to the salon, so what I did most often was just to wear twistouts, which only lasted for a few days, if that.  I'd just brush it back, pin it up, and wear a headband.  

I alot of people transition with braids.  I am not a braid person, plus often braiders are to tight with edges, which can cause you to loose hair there.  Sew in weaves are another option.  But I have never worn a weave and don't want to start. 

I just celebrated my 6 month nappervisary last month, so that was exciting.  Good luck to you!


----------



## MsButterfli (Aug 5, 2007)

naani.com is also a great site. Im currently loc'ed and loving it...october makes 4 yrs. i guess rock u some 2 strand twists as an option as well as cornrollin while wet and take em out when they are dry. and girrrrrrrrrrrrl i love leela's hair.. but i doubt i can cut my locs off to start over to get it lol..maybe tho lol..hope that helps


----------



## makeba (Aug 5, 2007)

I would wear some comb coils then move into two strand twists when it's long enough to hold. Nappturality.com is the bomb, this site helped me transition from relaxed hair to natural smoothly. I am loced now and the site still helps a lot. it provides a wealth of information like this site does.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 5, 2007)

I actually just did the big chop about a month and a half ago.
I had a wave nouveau and initially, I would do twist outs which was cool.
I wanted to grow it a little and then cut it but I couldn't deal anymore.
My hair is about 3/4" long and I love it.
I condtioner wash it everyday and apply a lot of moisture.
I wear it out (no braids or weaves) and it's great.
I comb it out in the shower with conditioner in it while it's wet and then I put product in after I get out.
Once it grows a little longer, I will do twist outs again and my plan is to get dreads.
Good luck!!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_*Definately check out Nappturality*.  There is an entire forum for transitioners.  I transitioned for about three months.  I'd planned to transition for about 6, but I could no longer take it, so I had to go ahead and Big Chop. 
The styles that worked best for me were just roller and rod sets that I had done at a salon. (You could try them on your own, it just didn't work for me) Unfortunately, I rarely had time to get to the salon, so what I did most often was just to wear twistouts, which only lasted for a few days, if that.  I'd just brush it back, pin it up, and wear a headband.  

I alot of people transition with braids.  I am not a braid person, plus often braiders are to tight with edges, which can cause you to loose hair there.  Sew in weaves are another option.  But I have never worn a weave and don't want to start. 

I just celebrated my 6 month nappervisary last month, so that was exciting.  Good luck to you!_

 
Great advice.  I agree.

My screen name NaturalSister19 - that's how long I've been natural, 19 years.  I have been doing my own hair since the beginning.  I have opted for a crinkly fro mostly,  (long before most people thought it was attractive) using a two-strand twist set done in large sections.   I also have a huge neat bun that I like to wear. 

Advice:  Keep your hair super moisturized.  Test products to see what your hair 'likes'.  Look for shine, texture enhancing, and elasticity.  Kiehls (Silk Groom), Frizz-Ease (Secret Weapon, Extra-Strength Hair Serum, 5 Minute Miracle), Aveda (Brilliant Pomade, Elixir, Sap Moss Shampoo & Conditioner), Sebastian Potion 9 and Elasta QP (H2) are lines & products that I have tried that work well for me!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_



_

 
Oh, girrrllll; you are beautiful!


----------



## LipstickLez (Aug 6, 2007)

*I guess my last reply didn't go through...*

*Anyhow, I covet ^^^^ the above afro. I am pretty short right now, just about two or three inches, so my options are limited. I didn't want the comb twists, but when I got them, I liked them. I will be getting another set this weekend, and then I will hopefully have enough hair for a sew in. This is all new for me, since when I grew up I had a JC *yeah I said it!* and I didn't get a perm until I was 13. My mom wasn't the type to drop a bunch of money on styles, so I never had the experience of being able to play around with my hair. RIght now it's a new (albeit somewhat costly*) *hobby.*

*I'm still getting to know my hair. I know it's thick. I would like it to be curly, but past attempts at that have gone like this:*

*Me: Hey hair, here's some water on a brush.*
*My Hair: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Me: 'Sup hair, let's try this Paul Mitchell stuff.*
*My Hair: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Me: Alright, you're gonna do what the hell I tell you to do. I'm the boss here, got it?!*

*My Hair::booty:*

*And so forth. But it did respond very well to the comb twists, so I am hopeful. *


----------



## LipstickLez (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_Great advice. I agree.

My screen name NaturalSister19 - that's how long I've been natural, 19 years. I have been doing my own hair since the beginning. I have opted for a crinkly fro mostly, (long before most people thought it was attractive) using a two-strand twist set done in large sections. I also have a huge neat bun that I like to wear. 

Advice: Keep your hair super moisturized. Test products to see what your hair 'likes'. Look for shine, texture enhancing, and elasticity. Kiehls (Silk Groom), Frizz-Ease (Secret Weapon, Extra-Strength Hair Serum, 5 Minute Miracle), Aveda (Brilliant Pomade, Elixir, Sap Moss Shampoo & Conditioner), Sebastian Potion 9 and Elasta QP (H2) are lines & products that I have tried that work well for me!




_

 
*I definitely will look into those products. I know I keep hearing about Elasta QP. I guess in all the time I had my very short hair, it never occured to me that it might need as much care as permed hair. I know my hair and scalp are very susceptible to dryness.*

*One thing I'm wondering, though, is will my Angry Black Hair respond to a twist out? *


----------



## This Is Mine (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sundae* 

 
_check out nappturality.com that should help you with styles and maintenance. That site helped me look after my hair. I have been natural for over 5 years now._

 
I agree. Nappturality is a great resource for women interested in natural hair. NaturalSister19 is soooo on point about the moisture. I've found products from Qhemet Biologics and Anita Grant to work great on my hair but there are many easy to find products like honey, apple cider vinegar, shea butter and olive oil that many nappturals swear by to keep their hair in tip top shape. It's all about what your hair needs and how it reacts to certain products. Have fun experimenting!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 7, 2007)

I confused OP, have you already cut off your permed ends?  Are you completely natural now or are still transitioning?  If you are wearing a TWA (teeny weeny afro) I would suggest a wash & go/shake & co, where you wash with conditioner (also known as co-washing or noo pooing) rinse, put of on a leave-in shake, and go.  You could also add a styling agent, but that isn't necessary.  I co wash with a combo of Paul Mitchell's Instant Daily Moisturizer and Trader Joe's Nourish SPA conditioner.  I use Aveda Elixir as a leave-in (however it's been discontinued, and you prob wont be able to find it easily or at all).


----------



## captodometer (Aug 7, 2007)

I have been natural for 9 years.  I am wearing untwisted two strands in my profile picture.

If you haven't already done the big chop, go for it.  I went from mid-back length to 1/2 inch.  Work the TWA, it's freedom hair!  Wash and go, or maybe a little bit of gel to curl if your hair is the right texture.  Warning: it takes more effort as your hair gets longer.

I don't do much with my hair most days.  I'll wear twists most of the time, but I go for the mighty 'fro every once in a while
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I use an oil sheen spray every couple of days, and I deep condition every week.  I love the L'Oreal Nature's therapy deep conditioner; you can buy it at Sally Beauty for about $12; it lasts forever.  

I do my twists and let them air dry; I don't use any gel to set them.  My hair is of sufficient texture and thickness to hold the twists and not come unraveled; this may or may not work for you.  Use a sturdy wide tooth comb when your hair is wet; afro pick or fingers when it is dry.

Enjoy your new hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Changed avatar pic. Those are afro puffs now, not two-stranded twists


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 7, 2007)

You guys all have such great suggestions.
I'm also going to look into some of the products that you guys recommended.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 7, 2007)

Omg this thread rocks!! Thanks for all of the useful tips and product suggestions girls. I'm definately going to check some of those out. I'll just add that right now my all natural hair is loving pure, organic coconut oil. I rub it in to my hair and scalp after washing and normally do 2 strand twists and spritz in some Matrix Biolage leave in elixir. During the week I apply more coconut oil for moisture as well as shea butter when I can afford it. Seriously my hair just drinks it up and the smell of coconut oil is intoxicating.


----------



## LipstickLez (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I confused OP, have you already cut off your permed ends? Are you completely natural now or are still transitioning? If you are wearing a TWA (teeny weeny afro) I would suggest a wash & go/shake & co, where you wash with conditioner (also known as co-washing or noo pooing) rinse, put of on a leave-in shake, and go. You could also add a styling agent, but that isn't necessary. I co wash with a combo of Paul Mitchell's Instant Daily Moisturizer and Trader Joe's Nourish SPA conditioner. I use Aveda Elixir as a leave-in (however it's been discontinued, and you prob wont be able to find it easily or at all)._

 
*For clarity: I've worn my hair natural for several years. The issue is it was never longer than a man's length - you could usually see my scalp. I've decided to grow out some because I want to have a Leela James look in the not too distant future.*

*So no "big chop" - I don't have any permed hair to get rid of. But I'm just getting length to my natural hair, so I am still adjusting to its texture, needs and what my styling options are. Right now I'm in comb twists. I despise TWAs (sorry, I'm just being honest) so that's a non option for me, unfortunately.*


----------



## Starr1 (Aug 7, 2007)

you should also check out longhaircareforum.com there are a lot of naturals on there with some great advice. I myself am a curly but I love sweet almond oil, coconut oil and shea butter.

NaturalSister19- you are just too gorgeous! And I love your hair!


----------



## Sundae (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickLez* 

 
_*I guess my last reply didn't go through...*

*Anyhow, I covet ^^^^ the above afro. I am pretty short right now, just about two or three inches, so my options are limited. I didn't want the comb twists, but when I got them, I liked them. I will be getting another set this weekend, and then I will hopefully have enough hair for a sew in. This is all new for me, since when I grew up I had a JC *yeah I said it!* and I didn't get a perm until I was 13. My mom wasn't the type to drop a bunch of money on styles, so I never had the experience of being able to play around with my hair. RIght now it's a new (albeit somewhat costly*) *hobby.*

*I'm still getting to know my hair. I know it's thick. I would like it to be curly, but past attempts at that have gone like this:*

*Me: Hey hair, here's some water on a brush.*
*My Hair: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Me: 'Sup hair, let's try this Paul Mitchell stuff.*
*My Hair: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Me: Alright, you're gonna do what the hell I tell you to do. I'm the boss here, got it?!*

*My Hair::booty:*

*And so forth. But it did respond very well to the comb twists, so I am hopeful. *_

 
Hilarious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my hair did that to  paul mitchel stuff too but it kinda went like what is stuff supposed to do? Not sure I bought i back to the shop. Now my hair loves braid spray and olive oil lotion from organic root stimilator. That's it.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Sep 4, 2007)

*I can't believe I never asked this before...* 
I've been natural for 4 or 5 years now.... 
My hair is messed up I'd like to believe. Its really coarse in the middle, soft and curly in the back and full blown large curl/strigaht in the front. I texturelized my hair once a yr ago to soften up the over all texture and that has grown out of course. I press out my hair once in a blue moon and it looks nice and permed (easier to manage) the sad thing about is the ends look too thin... but after a while its back to square one...My hair length is, a mixture. The back pastes my neck and one side is longer then the other lol... i use that has a style when i press it out... I have a hard time blow drying my hair (too coarsed lol) and sometimes when i wash it i put treatment in, and twist it to dry of course because once its wash its really soft but it dries *HARD/COURSE & THICK.*..Well i forgot to mention every time i wash my hair which is once a week i trim the ends. 

  Any Ideas?  How can i control the different textured hair? I can't sport the afro, I can't really comb it (i'm 21 soon to be 22 i wanna look mature/elegant I look 16-17)  Braids is my excape and braiding it too often is a NO_NO.. i wanna keep my hair line from going bald of course... I'm going to check that website though but any suggestions as to what i can do based on my issues? Who can i trust with my hair issue? it seems the hair dressers think im crazy for fussing over my different combo... So my lesson is to do it myself.


----------



## captodometer (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Misshopeful24* 

 
_*I can't believe I never asked this before...* 

Any Ideas?  How can i control the different textured hair? I can't sport the afro, I can't really comb it (i'm 21 soon to be 22 i wanna look mature/elegant I look 16-17)  Braids is my excape and braiding it too often is a NO_NO.. i wanna keep my hair line from going bald of course... I'm going to check that website though but any suggestions as to what i can do based on my issues? Who can i trust with my hair issue? it seems the hair dressers think im crazy for fussing over my different combo... So my lesson is to do it myself.
_

 
There are salons in the Toronto area that specialize in natural hair if you don't want to do it all yourself. I lived in Rochester, NY until 2 months ago and I looked up the info for these salons every now and then.  But I never actually went because I was too lazy to drive across the border to get my hair done
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How long is your hair right now?  If you trim your ends regularly, in the course of a year you will have cut off less than 6 inches of hair.  If your hair is longer than 6 inches, you still have some of the texturized hair, which will be a different texture from the rest of your natural hair.  The only way to fix this is to chop of the texturized remnants.

Go for the fro, you will look mature.  Not that many teenagers are sporting fros
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most women don't make the decision to go natural until their late 20's onward.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 5, 2007)

Having elegant hair doesn't mean it has to be straight hair.  That's number one.  Number two, stop trying to control your hair.  I promise you that it will not work and will only lead to frustration.  Many woman have multiple textures and it's just a fact of life.  It sounds like what you call "coarse" hair (I really despise that term, sand paper is coarse, and my hair feels like a terry cloth towel, not a nail file.  I prefer the term _highly_ _textured _hair_._)  It sounds like you hair might be dry and a lot of that could do with the fact that you are pressing it and trying to blow dry it.  If the "treatment" you are using is a protein treatment, it is going to dry, not moisturize your hair, and that could be another reason your hair feels hard.  Maybe you should refrain from using shampoos with SLS, not all peoples hair can tolerate the harshness of detergents.  I would also do a deep contioning treatment once a week, and apply a leave-in after that.  And please do check out Nappturality.com.  It has more info that we could ever give in this one thread.  Good luck to you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Misshopeful24* 

 
_*I can't believe I never asked this before...* 
I've been natural for 4 or 5 years now.... 
My hair is messed up I'd like to believe. Its really coarse in the middle, soft and curly in the back and full blown large curl/strigaht in the front. I texturelized my hair once a yr ago to soften up the over all texture and that has grown out of course. I press out my hair once in a blue moon and it looks nice and permed (easier to manage) the sad thing about is the ends look too thin... but after a while its back to square one...My hair length is, a mixture. The back pastes my neck and one side is longer then the other lol... i use that has a style when i press it out... I have a hard time blow drying my hair (too coarsed lol) and sometimes when i wash it i put treatment in, and twist it to dry of course because once its wash its really soft but it dries *HARD/COURSE & THICK.*..Well i forgot to mention every time i wash my hair which is once a week i trim the ends. 

  Any Ideas?  How can i control the different textured hair? I can't sport the afro, I can't really comb it (i'm 21 soon to be 22 i wanna look mature/elegant I look 16-17)  Braids is my excape and braiding it too often is a NO_NO.. i wanna keep my hair line from going bald of course... I'm going to check that website though but any suggestions as to what i can do based on my issues? Who can i trust with my hair issue? it seems the hair dressers think im crazy for fussing over my different combo... So my lesson is to do it myself.
_


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_There are salons in the Toronto area that specialize in natural hair if you don't want to do it all yourself. I lived in Rochester, NY until 2 months ago and I looked up the info for these salons every now and then.  But I never actually went because I was too lazy to drive across the border to get my hair done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How long is your hair right now?  If you trim your ends regularly, in the course of a year you will have cut off less than 6 inches of hair.  If your hair is longer than 6 inches, you still have some of the texturized hair, which will be a different texture from the rest of your natural hair.  The only way to fix this is to chop of the texturized remnants.

Go for the fro, you will look mature.  Not that many teenagers are sporting fros
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most women don't make the decision to go natural until their late 20's onward._

 
ITA.  After my BC people actually got my age right.  Before then, and now, I apparently look(ed) 17.  I'm not complaining though.


----------



## aziza (Sep 5, 2007)

I had no idea there were so many natural heads on the board...it's a nice surprise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I agree with _everything _ Twinkle_Twinkle stated. For the record I wear my hair in some type of 'fro almost constantly and I think I look my age.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 5, 2007)

Deleted.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Having elegant hair doesn't mean it has to be straight hair.  That's number one.  Number two, stop trying to control your hair.  I promise you that it will not work and will only lead to frustration.  Many woman have multiple textures and it's just a fact of life.  It sounds like what you call "coarse" hair (I really despise that term, sand paper is coarse, and my hair feels like a terry cloth towel, not a nail file.  I prefer the term highly textured hair.)  It sounds like you hair might be dry and a lot of that could do with the fact that you are pressing it and trying to blow dry it.  If the "treatment" you are using is a protein treatment, it is going to dry, not moisturize your hair, and that could be another reason your hair feels hard.  Maybe you should refrain from using shampoos with SLS, not all peoples hair can tolerate the harshness of detergents.  I would also do a deep contioning treatment once a week, and apply a leave-in after that.  And please do check out Nappturality.com.  It has more info that we could ever give in this one thread.  Good luck to you._

 
I wasn't really talking about straight hair. and yes you are right im guilty of trying to control my hair. I was just trying to say that its difficult to do anything with the different texture like i said the front is "permed looking. the middle thick and the back soft and curly.Its not easy to pull off the fro. the best part of the fro is the back. plus due to my situation that I have a hearing loss and I have to wear a device in the position behind my ear it isn't easy to keep it on due to the thickness. I will check out that website and find out what exactly i should do, shampoo wise, and deep contioning.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Misshopeful24* 

 
_I wasn't really talking about straight hair. and yes you are right im guilty of trying to control my hair. I was just trying to say that its difficult to do anything with the different texture like i said the front is "permed looking. the middle thick and the back soft and curly.Its not easy to pull off the fro. the best part of the fro is the back. plus due to my situation that I have a hearing loss and I have to wear a device in the position behind my ear it isn't easy to keep it on due to the thickness. I will check out that website and find out what exactly i should do, shampoo wise, and deep contioning. _

 
Have you tried twists? That way the texture will look consistent and you can do something aside from braids!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 10, 2007)

I love the natural-ness!!!

Goin' on almost 3 years....soon to be locin' it up!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, to all of the positive comments and great advice here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As a natural 'old head', 20 years in March 2007 - I know one thing for sure...many of us STILL don't regard our hair in its natural state very highly.

This is an excerpt from my book (in progress):

______

What is most important is that people change how they feel about what natural hair looks/acts, and styles like across the board.  Perceptions about so called appropriateness as related to work-places and etc have to be changed.

A new way of thinking has to be adopted,  - You have to become comfortable with the options that wearing natural hair offers.  Natural hair has to stand on its own in terms of how textures and styles are viewed.  Wearing your hair naturally cannot be compared to straightened hair. 
Textures, curls, kinks and the like stand on their own and one has many, many ways to achieve beautiful styles if you come to love how your hair behaves in it's natural state.

A successful approach to going natural has to include a certain frame of thought:

The natural hair standard of beauty is its own and should not be weighed against straight hair because of all of the negative history behind why we thought for so long [many still think], that our hair in its natural state was not good enough, or attractive enough to be showcased and loved, admired, and esteemed as beautiful in its uniqueness.

In  the first 8 months of 2003, I did a lot of travelling.  So I decided to conduct an experiment.  This is how it went.

I went to shopping malls frequented by African-Americans and other people of color.  I allotted myself a 3 hour slot to sit and observe how women of African descent styled their hair.  My focus was on hair with extensions.  I allowed for inaccuracies in case I could have been wrong, but I know I have a very good eye.  I would document the hair state of the first 100 women (all ages and income brackets) that went by during peak shopping hours (3pm-6pm on weekends).  The cities went as such:

Detroit - 72 of 100 wore weave, braids, or some other form of extension
Atlanta - 77 of 100 wore weave, braids, or some other form of extension
Washington, DC - 31 of 100...
Los Angeles - 69 of 100...
Chicago - 57 of 100...
Philadelphia - 34 of 100...
NYC - 24 of 100...
Detroit again 4 months later - 78 of 100...

Through this experiment, I concluded that there is a huge problem - us and our self-esteem as related to hair.
______

I plan to conduct this experiment again within the next year or so because I will travel to 5 of those cities again.


----------



## amourbliss (Oct 10, 2007)

woohoo for the natural hair!! I'm currently on my 2nd year and loving it more than the first! I also suggest nappturality.com everythingi know has come from the site and those awesome ladies!!


----------



## NaturallyME (Oct 10, 2007)

Ladies we tend to take ourselves a little too seriously when it comes to our hair. Now i personally know when i decided to go natural it was more about health and working with what i've got than anything.I wanted to do something different and being from the south this was very different for me (and the people around me). I jus think its a personal preference(relaxed or natural) and we should all just do what makes us happy it doesnt have to be a political issue jus a personal preference. 


i personally love to see that sistah walkin down the street rockin her fro' ta death 
but i also love to see a sistah with straight, shiny hair working that. 

The big positive with being a natural though is if u want that straight hair for a few days you can do that but theres no oppurtunity for relaxed heads to do the same.

sorry so long...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 10, 2007)

I love this thread. I, this is embarrassing, have a lovely bald spot. I've taken several test to try and figure out why. I believe its stress. So I try not to put any chemicals on my hair as I know that won't help it grow. I'm really nervous about cutting/shaving it really short because I feel I won't look feminine. I'm not a vain person but I really miss my hair and being able to style it differently. Now I wear slicked back, usually with a head band. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks ladies.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I love this thread. I, this is embarrassing, have a lovely bald spot. I've taken several test to try and figure out why. I believe its stress. So I try not to put any chemicals on my hair as I know that won't help it grow. I'm really nervous about cutting/shaving it really short because I feel I won't look feminine. I'm not a vain person but I really miss my hair and being able to style it differently. Now I wear slicked back, usually with a head band. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks ladies._

 
I have had the same problem. I think mine is hereditary, my mother, and aunts suffer from this too. I do not have natural hair. My mother does have natural hair with no chemicals. She told me to buy some "Doo Gro." I bought the oil and my hair is doing better. I think because of my age, this could be a problem that I will have to live with. I have stopped worrying about my hair because I have seen women bald from Chemo and radiation. As long as I have my health, my hair is secondary. I can always buy a wig. LOL. Stresss can be another reason for hair loss. Let go and let god. Best of luck to you and you are not alone.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks. That was very kind of you to respond to my post. My doctor explored my background and it's not hereditary. I think I may take the plunge and cut it. I don't want to wear a wig, get braids or a weave because I think it will just aggrevate my scalp. I believe if I let it breathe and take care of my scalp it will grow back. I just want to look more polished.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I have had the same problem. I think mine is hereditary, my mother, and aunts suffer from this too. I do not have natural hair. My mother does have natural hair with no chemicals. She told me to buy some "Doo Gro." I bought the oil and my hair is doing better. I think because of my age, this could be a problem that I will have to live with. I have stopped worrying about my hair because I have seen women bald from Chemo and radiation. As long as I have my health, my hair is secondary. I can always buy a wig. LOL. Stresss can be another reason for hair loss. Let go and let god. Best of luck to you and you are not alone._


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Thanks. That was very kind of you to respond to my post. My doctor explored my background and it's not hereditary. I think I may take the plunge and cut it. I don't want to wear a wig, get braids or a weave because I think it will just aggrevate my scalp. I believe if I let it breathe and take care of my scalp it will grow back. I just want to look more polished._

 
I know how you feel. You don't have to cut it all off at the same time. You can cut a little every time you trim. Then you can explore different styles. Also you can try some Aphogee Intense Conditioner ( I forgot what it's really called). It's sold at Sally or any beauty supply store. Girl, not only did I have a "slick" spot, my hair was shedding some terrible. This Aphogee stopped the shedding. Have you explored any hair vitamins, etc.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 10, 2007)

That's a good idea, but, my bald spot is on the crown/center of my head. So my sides and back are long, I almost feel like if I let it grow out a little more I can do a combver, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I'm not. I just want to be able to do something with it. I have tried Centrum's Liquid Multivitamin, GNC's, Hair, Nails and Skin vitamins but I'm horrible at being consistent. I will try Aphogee.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I know how you feel. You don't have to cut it all off at the same time. You can cut a little every time you trim. Then you can explore different styles. Also you can try some Aphogee Intense Conditioner ( I forgot what it's really called). It's sold at Sally or any beauty supply store. Girl, not only did I have a "slick" spot, my hair was shedding some terrible. This Aphogee stopped the shedding. Have you explored any hair vitamins, etc._


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi ladies ~ I wanted to add my two cents here. I went natural 2 years ago at the urging of my hairdresser. She helped me realize that I DID NOT need to put chemical straighteners in my hair. My twin has naturally curly hair, my mother and grandmother's hair is fine, wavy. Gma's hair was almost waistlength - she never used relaxers (too expensive! she'd proclaim...she was in Jamaica...they kinda were). 
Old habits are hard to break. I didn't think I 'had the type of hair' my family members did and told myself I 'needed' the relaxer. I transitioned without cutting my hair off to a TWA (I too am not a fan -- my head would look ridiculously large!). I washed it and threw it back in a ponytail or bun for quite a while. Partly because I was afraid to get in there and play with it, partly because my husband likes when I wear my hair pulled back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I invested in great products (Carol's daughter Healthy Hair Butter, Aveda Elixir, Unrefined Shea Butter, African Black Soap) and a kick-ass flat iron (HAI to replace my CHI) and blowdryer (Yea Yellow Bird!). I wash my hair 1-2x/week and 'straighten' with the dryer and flatiron. I do wrap my hair at night (downside) but it stays smooth for days! I wish I wasn't so hard-headed when my hairdresser first encouraged me. She must have known what she was talking about and TRULY wanted me to take good care of my hair -- she lost $$$, I do my hair at home 90% of the time. I'll go in for trims every 8 weeks!

I am now at the point where I can wear my hair natural after I wash it. I'm so used to it being straight that I usually wear it this way, but having the option (time crunches, vacation) is kinda nice.

I say all of this to make a point to others who may stop by and visit this thread. "Going natural" does not have to mean wearing locs, dreads, braids or afros. As stated previously, preference and hair health are KEY no matter HOW you choose to wear it. We're all beautiful and our differences make it so!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I love this thread. I, this is embarrassing, have a lovely bald spot. I've taken several test to try and figure out why. I believe its stress. So I try not to put any chemicals on my hair as I know that won't help it grow. I'm really nervous about cutting/shaving it really short because I feel I won't look feminine. I'm not a vain person but I really miss my hair and being able to style it differently. Now I wear slicked back, usually with a head band. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks ladies._

 
You could try Moe's hair growth oil.  My temples are a bit thin, but I've noticed improvement since using the oil.  Here is the link to her Fotki. 
http://public.fotki.com/newmoe1/


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 11, 2007)

I've used Moe's hair oil too and my temples are getting soooo much better.

And you're very right, Perple. For the first time in almost 3 years I straightened my natural hair and the straight hair wasn't soooo bad. 3 days later and I got a serious Angela Davis fro. My hair just can't stay straight and I'm more than comfortable with that.

But I used to always think being natural meant locs, fros and "obvious" natural styles. Now I'm starting to recognize that being natural means taking care of your hair minus the chemicals.....and whether you choose to loc it or straighten.....it's still fab! I prefer the fro/twists look and I'll be locin' soon but to each her own.

It ain't no surprise that sistas can pull off anything anyway.
We are beautiful!
:dancey:


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm another natural but I prefer to wear my hair flat ironed or at least blow dried as it's too much to manage day to day in it's natural state. I just need to get an ionic blow dryer and chuck out the old one, I also want to try Aveda products before the year's out.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_I'm another natural but I prefer to wear my hair flat ironed or at least blow dried as it's too much to manage day to day in it's natural state. I just need to get an ionic blow dryer and chuck out the old one, I also want to try Aveda products before the year's out._

 
Aveda products are awesome.  I shampoo and deep condition/detangle with the Brilliant line.  I use the Brilliant Protective Spray (the scent is wonderful).  The Elixir is great, and I stocked up on it before it was all gone, and I also use the Be Curly Lotion.  Can't say enough about Aveda.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanx twinkle, I was looking at a few of the Brilliant products actually...well mostly but I may opt for the Shampure instead because it's meant to be good in hard water areas.


----------



## mzdawn (Oct 12, 2007)

So, I have a question. I started going natural last year in Sept/Oct, but I never cut the relaxed part off?! I've been using Redken to keep the "overprocessed" part from breaking off and my length looks really good now.

Do you all recommend cutting the relaxed part once you go natural? 

I have a really hard time picking through the first 6 inches or so, to get the tangles out of the ends. After I had my daughter - I thought that I was going bald? But I think my hair was shedding out, because I stopped putting the chemicals in.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzdawn* 

 
_So, I have a question. I started going natural last year in Sept/Oct, but I never cut the relaxed part off?! I've been using Redken to keep the "overprocessed" part from breaking off and my length looks really good now.

Do you all recommend cutting the relaxed part once you go natural? 

I have a really hard time picking through the first 6 inches or so, to get the tangles out of the ends. After I had my daughter - I thought that I was going bald? But I think my hair was shedding out, because I stopped putting the chemicals in._

 
Well you actually aren't natural until you cut off the processed hair.  Up until that point you are still transitioning.  So yes, I think anyone in this thread would recommend cutting off the processed hair, esp. if you have no intention of returning to chemicals.  Why hold on to it?


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Oct 13, 2007)

Just have to update and say I'm officially natural!!!.... no more blow drying...I don't use any products with mineral oil, or that  "Vaseline crap" or anything that has cones in it... I can finally comb my hair without stressing!! Thanks ladies for the refer to mowtowngirl.com and nappiturality.com
well now the new challenge is MAKE UP... i been putting it off for too long.... i'm finally ready!!! its all about completing the natural hair beautiful me look...


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 14, 2007)

Yay for you Misshopeful!!!! Ain't it liberating?!

And mzdawn, I agree with Twinkle Twinkle. Chop it! I transitioned for only 4 months and chopped it off. It was the greatest decision ever. Transitioning, for me was just an awful process and dealing with 2 textures of hair was the worst. Cut it oooooff! The best thing about hair....natural or processed is that it will grow back.


----------



## tabou82 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Hun!

I was Natural all during college right up until last year (August 06) when I cut my locs off! I couldn't deal with growing out my permed so I did the BIG CHOP and I loved it while it was short and while I grew out into a Kelis like 'fro. I have soft, fine hair with a few different textures so finding styles and products that worked was an adventure. First, invest in good quality products!!! I used Redken's Allsoft S/C and Kenra Moisturizing S/C when I was natural and Carol's Daughter products for maintenance. I bought them at Trade Secret and Carol's Daughter online. Also, non-alcoholic gel mixed with a really good moisturizer will be your best friend on days your hair is misbehaving! Two-strand twists (with your Natural hair) to me are really pretty and can be styled a myriad of ways to accent your look. I basically wore this style into the ground but I also rocked afro puffs and flat twists (look like cornrows). If your hair is clean, neat but funky and make-up is on point then you're good. Kelis was my style icon during my natural state but when my hair grew to that length, it was tiresome and heavy. I did flat-iron it a couple of times but find someone to do a good press is difficult. So afterwhile, I basically wore a low ponytail on a daily basis. Right now, my hair is midly relaxed but it still curls/waves with product and I love it. I use Mizani S/C now and they are really great  so given them a try as well. What I learned that I'd have to utilize the right product in order to obtain my desired style. Anyway, check out Carol's Daughter.com for more tips on natural styling. Hope this helps! Whew!!!!


----------



## milamonster (Oct 15, 2007)

i accidentally started going natural in my first year of college when the hair dresser i started going to told us that he did not do perms. After getting my hair pressed for a couple of months i went back to braids because that was easiest at my college esp because no one there could do my hair at a shop.  When I went back to school for my 2rd year all of my hair was natural (after a little cut and growing it out) so i decided to start doing roller sets. After that I just started letting it do it's own thing then i got better at doing twists , twistouts, and braidouts. I now graduated and that's how i wear it. 
i use: shea butter for twists and i just started using carol's daughters for this .
for a gel i use feels like silk by elasta qp or fantasia ic
conditioners: cantu shea butter leave in, wen by chaz dean, suave humectant, aussie deep 3 minute conditioner, aubrey organics, the green queen helene deep conditioner
shampoos are wen, suave humectant,and cream of nature (the one without the sodium lautrate stuff)
i use coconut oil , sta sof fro or any spray with glycerin high up on the list. 
this is how a closeup of how my hair looks now with nothing in it:


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_i use: shea butter for twists and i just started using carol's daughters for this .
for a gel i use feels like silk by elasta qp or fantasia ic
conditioners: cantu shea butter leave in, wen by chaz dean, suave humectant, aussie deep 3 minute conditioner, aubrey organics, the green queen helene deep conditioner
shampoos are wen, suave humectant,and cream of nature (the one without the sodium lautrate stuff)
i use coconut oil , sta sof fro or any spray with glycerin high up on the list. 
this is how a closeup of how my hair looks now with nothing in it:



_

 
pretty pix!!! i hear Carol daughter products aren't natural anymore, the products done change up....


----------



## ginagate (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been wearing my hair in its natural state for about 4 years now. I wear it in double-strand twists and am _really_ trying to concentrate on growth and health. I'm loving this thread!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 17, 2007)

Yay milamonster, I think we might be hair relatives! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Are you on Nappturality.com?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_i accidentally started going natural in my first year of college when the hair dresser i started going to told us that he did not do perms. After getting my hair pressed for a couple of months i went back to braids because that was easiest at my college esp because no one there could do my hair at a shop.  When I went back to school for my 2rd year all of my hair was natural (after a little cut and growing it out) so i decided to start doing roller sets. After that I just started letting it do it's own thing then i got better at doing twists , twistouts, and braidouts. I now graduated and that's how i wear it. 
i use: shea butter for twists and i just started using carol's daughters for this .
for a gel i use feels like silk by elasta qp or fantasia ic
conditioners: cantu shea butter leave in, wen by chaz dean, suave humectant, aussie deep 3 minute conditioner, aubrey organics, the green queen helene deep conditioner
shampoos are wen, suave humectant,and cream of nature (the one without the sodium lautrate stuff)
i use coconut oil , sta sof fro or any spray with glycerin high up on the list. 
this is how a closeup of how my hair looks now with nothing in it:



_


----------



## milamonster (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Yay milamonster, I think we might be hair relatives! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Are you on Nappturality.com?_

 
check pms


----------



## milamonster (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Misshopeful24* 

 
_pretty pix!!! i hear Carol daughter products aren't natural anymore, the products done change up...._

 
thanks. well, the one i used seemed to have all natural products in it. i think it was beeswax in it and omse other stuff. nothign i couldnt pronounce tho
but the prices have went waaaay up lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 18, 2007)

I think Carol's Daughter is a little over-rated.  Some people still swear by it and for a lot of people it's a natural starter brand, and then they learn of other natural brands like Oyin, Qhemet (sp), etc.  I'm an Aveda fan myself, but they don't make butters and oils, so I understand the need for other lines too. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_thanks. well, the one i used seemed to have all natural products in it. i think it was beeswax in it and omse other stuff. nothign i couldnt pronounce tho
but the prices have went waaaay up lol_


----------



## milamonster (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I think Carol's Daughter is a little over-rated. Some people still swear by it and for a lot of people it's a natural starter brand, and then they learn of other natural brands like Oyin, Qhemet (sp), etc. I'm an Aveda fan myself, but they don't make butters and oils, so I understand the need for other lines too._

 
i definitely need to try out some aveda though, ive never known which one to try so i never picked it up at the store, but now i can 
thanks hun


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_i definitely need to try out some aveda though, ive never known which one to try so i never picked it up at the store, but now i can 
thanks hun_

 
They've also got a great return policy, so it's ok to try a product and if it doesn't work out for you, you're not out of $$$.  It's another reason I love Aveda.  Also, I like to just make a lot of my own products as well.  Saves money, you can customize it, and you know exactly what's in it.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I think Carol's Daughter is a little over-rated.  Some people still swear by it and for a lot of people it's a natural starter brand, and then they learn of other natural brands like Oyin, Qhemet (sp), etc.  I'm an Aveda fan myself, but they don't make butters and oils, so I understand the need for other lines too._

 
I love, love, love Aveda Sap Moss and Damage Remedy.  I'm trying Brilliant this weekend.  I use them every few days!  Oyin's Honey Hemp Conditioner is great as well, and smells like heaven!!! I use Curls Milkshake as well!  But I just started going to nappturality.com more often, and I am learning tons!


----------



## shoppingisme (Oct 24, 2007)

i've been natural for five years!! yay!

my hair type is what i call grease and water!

now, my kitchen, that's more like crude oil and gas!
i also have three different textures of hair in my head. 

i looooove them though. i felt such a weight lifted when i started wearing my hair natural. it's sooooo much stronger and healthier. 

i co-wash 100% because my hair HATES/DESPISES any shampoo -- organic/sls free/ you name it -- to drying! so to clariy, i do acv treatments. works like a charm.

my hair is past my shoulders straight -- i don't straighten it often, but when i don't wear it straight or in cornrows with a lace wig, it is right at my ears in a fro or big poof -- shrinkage. i've also vowed to not straighten it again for one year from now. 

to answer your question; when i did the b/c i was already 1yr into growing out my perm. my head is just too big for a really twa, so i wore twists and then just plain cornrows with a sew-in curly look until it got long enough/i was comfortable enough to cut it off. it tangled so much that i had to keep it braided down until i cut it. perm and newgrowth are NOT friends!

i will never perm my hair again. i still sometimes get tired of the thickness and having to wash it in sections because it's so much and will become one big dreadlock if i don't, but that's just because my hair is partial beast no matter what!

i don't have to fight with my hair anymore. i almost cried when i realized i didn't really know "WHY" i'd continued to perm my hair -- after i was old enough to decide against it. 

i like to wear my hair in different styles, so i switch it up a lot -- natural, lace wigs, cornrows, etc. all because i want to. but never because i'm fighting with what god gave me.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm on Nappturality.com. There's so much "great" information on that site.


----------



## Toya (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been natural for about three years now and, in July, decided to get Sisterlocked.  I'm loving it!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoppingisme* 

 
_i co-wash 100% because my hair HATES/DESPISES any shampoo -- organic/sls free/ you name it -- to drying! so to clariy, i do acv treatments. works like a charm.
_

 
Me toooo!! People thought I was crazy when I told them I wasn't using shampoo. I've been a serious no poo-er! 

Also, natural heads I hope yall know about MotownGirl.com. This lady's site is on point!!! It discusses everythiiiing about our natural hair.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 24, 2007)

Awww, so much natural love in this thread.  Yay.


----------



## shoppingisme (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_Me toooo!! People thought I was crazy when I told them I wasn't using shampoo. I've been a serious no poo-er! 

Also, natural heads I hope yall know about MotownGirl.com. This lady's site is on point!!! It discusses everythiiiing about our natural hair._

 
girl yes, my hair is like..."i wish you would put some shampoo on me bytch! i double dare you! go 'head and watch me knot up like fort KNOTS on that azz!"


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoppingisme* 

 
_girl yes, my hair is like..."i wish you would put some shampoo on me bytch! i double dare you! go 'head and watch me knot up like fort KNOTS on that azz!"_

 
LOL....yeah I poo like once a week.  But, I still don't know why I don't do it. I co-wash everyday or every other day.  But whatever the case, I wish I went natural earlier!!! I wouldn't relax my hair if you paid me!  

Do any of you have color in your hair?  I really, really want to.  Gimme details!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 24, 2007)

Dark and Lovely have the best dyes out. I said I was goin' natural but I can't be chemical free. I love me some color! I've done every one of those colors in the purple boxes. lilchocolatemama, I think you highlighted that brand in your blog once. I've tried all of those colors from the browns to reds to blue blacks. Great dyes for natural hair....good color payoff (lol, like it's an e/s) and very conditioning.


Oh....and SoCal (LA and surrounding areas) ladies...Nappturality is planning on having a little reunion/get together so if you are in the area,  you should come through. They haven't finalized on a date yet. There's a thread about it in the *Napptural Get Togethers and Events* forum. Could you imagine? Rappin' on make-up AND natural hair?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_LOL....yeah I poo like once a week.  But, I still don't know why I don't do it. I co-wash everyday or every other day.  But whatever the case, I wish I went natural earlier!!! I wouldn't relax my hair if you paid me!  

Do any of you have color in your hair?  I really, really want to.  Gimme details!_

 
I do!  I do!  One of the reasons I went natural was to gain more freedom of hair styles, including coloring, without the damage.  
I get it professionally done.  I know some people will swear up and down about boxed color, but I rather leave that to the professionals.  I'm going to an Aveda concepts salon to get my next color treatment.  I've heard raves about Aveda color and how it's the most gentle for your hair.  Do a search on Nappturality for more info on it.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep, I definitely did cover them.  I use them as a guide to which color I want, I actually want 2 colors (are people still doing that??) Whatever the case, I want my hair stylist to do it for me b/c I don't want to mess my hair up!!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_Dark and Lovely have the best dyes out. I said I was goin' natural but I can't be chemical free. I love me some color! I've done every one of those colors in the purple boxes. lilchocolatemama, I think you highlighted that brand in your blog once. I've tried all of those colors from the browns to reds to blue blacks. Great dyes for natural hair....good color payoff (lol, like it's an e/s) and very conditioning.


Oh....and SoCal (LA and surrounding areas) ladies...Nappturality is planning on having a little reunion/get together so if you are in the area,  you should come through. They haven't finalized on a date yet. There's a thread about it in the *Napptural Get Togethers and Events* forum. Could you imagine? Rappin' on make-up AND natural hair? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 25, 2008)

BUMPING! Any new discoveries ladies?????????


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 4, 2008)

I've got  no advice, referrals, or product suggestions that haven't already been given, but I just wanted to voice my delight in seeing  fellow naturals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been natural for about 10 years now."Going" natural wasn't  that big of a deal to me at the time, so I don't know when the exact date was. Anyway...

My locks will be 3 years old in a month and I'm trying to decide whether or not to cut them. this is the longest I've ever gone w/o a haircut or trim, and I'm  feeling snippy, LOL.


----------



## redecouverte (May 5, 2008)

@lilchocolatema: I am loving Qhemet Biologics products.
Her products are so nourishing and a little bit goes a long way
 I am also a Karen's Body Beautiful fan and an Oyin honey


----------



## honeebee (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey
Did you ever get your hair colored? I can't live without some color in my hair now. It's blondish with the roots growing in. I'm planning to get some highlights & lowlights soon. I've been locked going on 4 yrs, natural for 7 yrs. Going natural was one of the best decisions I've made. I finally craved and ordered some Oyin products. I can't wait to get them so I can twist my hair up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_BUMPING! Any new discoveries ladies?????????_


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm thinking about Oyin, but what I've been doing has been working for me so far so I guess I'm all like don't rock the boat.

I've been locked for 8 years. I shampoo and condition with Aveda Shampure products, and twist my hair with Nature's Blessings Pomade.  Recently I've been pre-pooing with Amla Oil and this stuff I also found in the Indian grocery store called Cinderella hair oil.  I have no idea what's in it because there isn't an ingredient list and my searches online haven't turned up anything, but the label says that it's a dandruff control and although that's not usually something I deal with, I figured I'd give it a go anyway.  

I love the results!  I haven't washed my hair or put anything in it since I washed it two weeks ago and it still looks fantastic.  It's shiny holds curls well (I did a straw set that came out wonderfully!).  Just my little regimen.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 14, 2008)

This thread is the best!  I was natural for about 3 yrs and got bored and put the creamy crack on my hair to break the monotony.  A year and a half later....I MISS MY CURLS!!!  I havent' had a relaxed in 8 weeks; I've been wearing my wigs and ponytails.  But I so miss my fro...it was the healthiest I'd ever seen my hair.  I've been considering just doing a BC and wearing wigs for variation.  My daughter and mother have sisterlocks and were so upset with me for relaxing my hair, lol.  I'm kinda upset with me too....but luckily the natural journey is just as much fun as being there.  I'm really not sure about how I'll go about it...but I do know that for sure for sure....Milani and her cousins Soft N Beautiful, Precise and all them other boxes can kiss my CURLS, lol


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm still going strong with the Aveda products but I've been tempted lately to relax so I'm gonna flat iron and wear weaves for a bit.


----------



## NaturalT (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeebee* 

 
_Hey
Did you ever get your hair colored? I can't live without some color in my hair now. It's blondish with the roots growing in. I'm planning to get some highlights & lowlights soon. I've been locked going on 4 yrs, natural for 7 yrs. Going natural was one of the best decisions I've made. I finally craved and ordered some Oyin products. I can't wait to get them so I can twist my hair up._

 
The moisture sprays and Brown Sugar Pomade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and WONDERFUL for locks. I love using BSP when I retwist my guyfriends hair... it gives a wonderful shine and the smell is amazing! I think you would love it.


----------



## brownubian (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG, I didn't know their were so many naturals here - how exciting! I have been relaxer free for almost 3 years now and I am so upset at myself for not going natural sooner. I use qhemetbiologics and oyin products to keep my hair moisturized. I love my natural hair...wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Lapis (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm glad for the good reviews of Aveda shampoos, right now I'm using Max Green but it's $18 after shipping, I can't add much to this topic tho I have dreads I got tired of the twist and cornrows years ago, lol


----------



## __nini (Sep 1, 2008)

WOOP WOOP. Just thought I'd check-in even though the orig poster wrote this like a year ago lol


----------

